# Teflon Tape vs. Thread Lock vs. Pipe Sealant



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Which do you use when building a CO2 regulator and why? I've used the pipe sealant and teflon tape before and can't decide which one I like better.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I use teflon tape. I have had problems with the thread lock being too permanent when I need to take things apart.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I prefer the yellow pipe sealant, I just find it easier to apply without having threads hanging off. I wouldn't use thread locker for the reason already stated.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I use all three. 
I use teflon tape for 1/8" npt fittings and larger
and i use pipe dope for 10-32 fittings/needle valves
and i use loctite for the stainless steel 10-32 nipples


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like teflon tape is the way to go. I've used that and the pipe dope and the pipe dope does present a problem if you ever need to remove it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

If we're just talking about 1/4 and 1/8 npt connections, just use tape and keep it off the ends of the threads. 3 - 4 turns is all that's needed. You can also cut it down (lengthwise, to make the tape narrower) so you don't have a lot of excess white on the threads. Tape is a lube and not a sealant. NPT threads are designed to seal themselves. Tape is also a must if you are dealing with stainless NPT connections. You can really mess those threads up without tape. 

If you are using something with non-tapered threads like 10-32 fittings, use loctite blue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jhays79 (Apr 22, 2012)

Teflon tape on all my fittings. Less messy.


----------

